# 3 point problems



## rinopwr (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi new to this site. ..i have a 1963 massey ferguson 165 diesel. My 3 point hitch dosen't go up or down oil level is good. Any help would be appreciated. .


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

rinopwr, I moved this to the Massey section. Hopefully you get an answer to your question. My thought is that you have a problem with the control valve. There may be o-rings in there that have disintegrated or deformed. I have a similar issue with my 766 International, and I was told it was in the valve assembly.


----------



## rinopwr (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok will thanks i will start there


----------

